# Last minute touch ups!



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

OK guys the season is upon us for the Kings and Cobia to make there presence known. If you are looking for that last minute cleaning or tune up on your reels then give me a call. My reel service includes a full inside and out cleaning, Bearing service and Drag system service. 
Spinners will run $15-$20, and baitcasters, $20-$25. If you need drag upgrades I can do that also, as I am a dealer for Carbontex.
thanks and I look forward to working with you all.

Chris Wilson
Wilsons Reel Upgrades
850-564-1256


----------

